# Holley's tail



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

So yesterday we traveled to see Dan's family and brought Holley as we always do. The little 10 pound dogs that are often there HATE her. Anyway...

We noticed yesterday, that where her tail would normally curl upward in the middle, its curving downward now. She ALWAYS had her tail up, and it was almost always wagging, but yesterday it rarely wagged and was down. Its not down like between her legs, but just down towards the middle of it. We are not sure what happened, we know she was trying to jump to hug everyone and got told no a couple times, but other than that we don't know of any actual physical trauma that would affect her tail.

We thought maybe she was scared of Dan's brother, so when we came home we put her to bed with hopes the morning would bring her happy tail. She came out of the crate this morning with her tail still down in the middle, and Dan touched it to see how she would react, her initial reaction was a yelp but we aren't sure if it was just because he suprised her. Dan felt the various areas of the tail and none seemed to bother her, and on a handful of occasions outside her tail would go straight out and sometimes up. We are so worried about her.

Friday she had her anal glands expressed, we aren't sure if that has anything to do with it as she started showing this stuff yesterday. We want to give it at least another day to see if she returns normal before going to the vet.

Has anyone had experience with this or any ideas on whats wrong?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe her butt is just sore from having her anal glands emptied. Was she having anal gland problems? 

Willie sometimes scoots his butt on the grass, and I think that opens up the anal glands a little. He doesn't do this often. (Butt itches, scoot on the grass, problem solved... ) 

Nevertheless, it's always a good idea to check with your Vet whenever you suspect a problem. Hope Holley is better soon!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Ever since Holley developed her tummy troubles when we brought her home, and now the vet calls it fiber responsive colitis, whenever she has bad #2 her anal glands tend to fill quickly and then she will lick her butt til we get them expressed. She gets them done often, sometimes as close as 3 weeks, sometimes as long as 2 months.

EDIT: Just googling around, found something called limber tail syndrome, not sure if this is our issue or not, although she wasn't swimming or anything. What I read said excessive tail wagging could cause it?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

How is Holley's appetite? Energy? Color? Anything weird with her stool? If not, maybe just an injury or a reaction to the day's events? Vs are so susceptible to their environment. Our family had a lab that would get limber tail syndrome after swimming, but the vet attributed it to being out of condition since she was older & not swimming as much. I did not know you could get it from a lot of tail wagging...hmm. I hope she gets better soon, and the tail is just a weird event or sprain that disappears soon; however, if she is not eating or her stools are funky, I would take her to the vet. Sometimes the tail can indicate a blockage from eating things like sticks etc. I know she has had tummy troubles, so in your case, stools may not be reliable. None the less, if you really feel like something is not right, you know her best, don't wait to take her to the doc. Keep us posted. Hugs to Holley


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you.

Holley's energy level after a day with the family is always lower, she normally sleeps all day. Today she is doing just that, although she was just as anxious to go for a walk, just didn't have the tail wagging to go with the barking. Her stool has actually been great, because she has been eating considerably more than usual in the passed few days. The vet will surely get a call tomorrow if symptoms don't improve, its so heart breaking seeing her with her tail down.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

If her tail isn't waggin, something is bothering her. Get it checked out immediately. This doesn't sound like swimmers tail, and if it doesn't hurt when touched, it is something else. I would be checking for lime disease.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Her energy and appetite levels are good. We have a vet appointment today for her. It seems to still go up when outside. It does bother her if you touch it. As for lyme, she was just tested for lyme and heartworm 2 weeks ago and was good. She also has her lyme shot.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Hope Holley has a good check-up . I never thought of the Lyme angle. I should know more than I do. As a precaution, maybe it's worth asking about the lyme disease vaccine which is associated with some serious (long range) side effects? Good Luck.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We did look into the side effects and we spoke with our breeder. She has been getting it for her dogs for years with no bad effects. I don't think it is lyme because she is still acting the same otherwise. We don't feel that it is lyme based on symptons but will ask about it while there. Holley has the vaccine, gets monthly preventative and is always checked once we have been outside.


----------

